
Watch a chick develop and hatch outside of the egg - e12e
http://www.sciencealert.com/watch-a-chick-develop-and-hatch-outside-of-the-egg
======
e12e
This is obviously a little tangential to (or sensational than) typical hn
content - but I thought this video of high school students hatching a chicken
without the egg was a fascinating example of both great science education, and
plain amazing in and of itself. As the article mentions, the technique was
published in 2014. I still find it a bit mind-boggling.

Easily one of the more interesting "easy" biology experiments I've seen.

